# Who dunnit



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

In Eastenders, who killed Archie?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Reckon it was babs meself.


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Didn't see that last 15 mins of it tonight so I assume we still don't know, therefore my guess is...........

Janine


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That would make her a serial killer! How exciting.


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

I thought it could be Bradley as isn't he supposed to be leaving in Feb and the killer is revealed in Feb? Unless he is falsely accused of course. Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I don't kno who I think did it yet but I do think that Archie planned to be bumped off cos I think his  cancer was back & he didn't want to wait for it to kill him. Well that's my madcap theory anyway


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

My DH thinks that it was Sam that did it, although it could have been babs as she is leaviing too


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

had no idea this had happened as staying at parents for the week and Eastenders doesnt exist on their tv lol.  What happened to him?


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Roxy i think


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

TwiceBlessed said:


> had no idea this had happened as staying at parents for the week and Eastenders doesnt exist on their tv lol. What happened to him?


He has taken over the Vic, thrown out Janine & caused Roxy to mc by ppushing her against the bar. He also allegedly raped Stacey when she was having a bi polar episode, oh & blackmailed Ian Beale with a cd of him with Janine whilst he was too drunk to remember. So basically he alienated everyone & they're all out to do him in & one of them lumped over the head with the bust of the Queen Vic


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I haven't seen any christmas soaps yet. Must catch up


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

professor waffle said:


> He has taken over the Vic, thrown out Janine & caused Roxy to mc by ppushing her against the bar. He also allegedly raped Stacey when she was having a bi polar episode, oh & blackmailed Ian Beale with a cd of him with Janine whilst he was too drunk to remember. So basically he alienated everyone & they're all out to do him in & one of them lumped over the head with the bust of the Queen Vic


I didnt miss much then......


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

TwiceBlessed said:


> professor waffle said:
> 
> 
> > He has taken over the Vic, thrown out Janine & caused Roxy to mc by ppushing her against the bar. He also allegedly raped Stacey when she was having a bi polar episode, oh & blackmailed Ian Beale with a cd of him with Janine whilst he was too drunk to remember. So basically he alienated everyone & they're all out to do him in & one of them lumped over the head with the bust of the Queen Vic
> ...


Nope nothing exciting!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

did you see easties tonight are they tricking us into thinking its phil as they are making it look like its obviously him   thought they would have dragged story line out for longer......


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I don't think it's Phil either, could be SAm tho?


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

now sam blamed peggy   dont think peggy, could be sam she has the mising nail but again they are making it obvious?


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Hmm trying to think outside the box now, broken nail found in pub, Sam has broken nail....it could have got stuck on Minty? Ha! It could be Minty!? No OK probably not.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

watched 4 hours of EE on skyplus from Christmas so have caught up.

Nail I reckon is Bradleys (he has nice nails I seem to recall) from when he hit Archie.  Therefore he will be caught up in it all maybe framed? Whaddya reckon.


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes he does have long nails I think. I think that's a good theory as I heard Bradley was leaving the show.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Don't think Bradley wears false/acrylic nails though......they showed Sam fiddling with her hands a few episodes back and she had painted red (false) nails with one missing.....personally I think it's a red herring (no pun intended  )......also think that Phils bloody shirt is another one.

I think it's Jack...........he cares for Ronnie (who miscarried) and Roxy (who has his baby) and he hated Archie......and he has some forensics knowledge as he was a copper so maybe would be able to cover his tracks better !

.....or maybe Grant came back to sort Archie out !!



N xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

oh I missed it was a false one just thought it was a nail...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

you'd think though that if it was Sam then she'd realise straight away that she had a nail missing and if it was me and I had bumped Archie off then I'd get the remaining nails removed and not go around with one blatently missing..........but hey this is a soap so that would just be too obvious wouldn't it 

N x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Ok time to bumpt this thread up!

I am wondering still. My TV mag implies not Ronnie or Roxy as next week they are still in the Vic but I was wondering about Ryan (he has stabbed someone before hasn't he?) or maybe that friend of Stacey's


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

bradley leaves this month doesnt he?


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I've changed my mind I think it was Well'ard back from his canine grave


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

❁BG2007❁ said:


> I've changed my mind I think it was Well'ard back from his canine grave


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ei?? I though we already knew it was Bradley?


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I think he goes as he finds out Archie isnt the babies dad.........


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Oooh who is then Apparently we find out who it is on fri but the police don't yet so the person may not be taken away yet! Don't forget Babs is leaving too  

I reckon Roxys baby did it!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Dotty


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Terence the dog


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

♥ Mighty Mini ♥ said:


> Apparently we find out who it is on fri but the police don't yet so the person may not be taken away yet!


Ooo then maybe the police don't necessarily find out? And it doesn't have to be someone leaving the show? Did we ever find out why Phill was covered in blood? And what was the most recent thing he's been trying to hide, can't remember...I love all these black glove scenes, its like Miss Marple.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm just thick cos can't work it out!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

well I'm still erring more towards it being Jack......but for some reason yesterday I think it may be Ryan.......

oh I don't know 

N xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm not sure either, I mean who would take the ring - that makes me think of Peggy although Ryan would but he wouldn't frame Janine. Peggy commented last night that Janine wouldn't be bothering them for much longer


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

see now i'd started thinking it was the ex-wife but now dunno who it might be


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Or Daniel


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Darren again LOL


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Someone has just told me that they KNOW it was Sean? Don't think he's coming back though...


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Tiff


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I think that Becky (Stacey's friend) is crazy enough  but can't remember who was around when Archie was killed... not sure if she was or not?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't think she was


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

I think it was Roxy.  I think she got a peek at his will and decided it was worth bumping him off.  She'd know they'd be lots of people in the frame.  I'll be sat there tonight with my chinese takeaway, pj's on in front of the fire waiting to find out. xxxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Noooo I love Roxy and don't want her to go to prison! She's my favourite character! 

I have no idea to be honest. Some websites are saying it might be Ben.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Well both Roxy & Ronnie are in the episodes next week but no mention of Bradley - still don't think he is devious enough to frame Janine tho


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Bradley dies tho out of guilt but what guilt punching or killing Archie


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Siobhan1 said:


> Someone has just told me that they KNOW it was Sean? Don't think he's coming back though...


the highest betting odds at the bookies were for Sean Slater.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Bring back sean


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

no one knows who it is, even the cast, the cast only know 30 mins before the live show who did it.

my guess is stacys friend.....cant remember her name...becca is it she can flip easy cant she, and knew before anyone that achie attacked her as stacy was in the hospital with her for months.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

mmmmmm good point


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Oooo how about Billy? Didn't Archie try and frame him for something at the Vic? Can't remember now. 

What time is it on between tonight?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Grant i reckon..


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

O

M


G


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Who did it? Can someone PM me please                 I couldn't watch it and really want to know


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

It was Stacey! I can't believe it was her, I thought it would be Ryan or Roxy. Did anyone notice Jack mess up his lines at the start?


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

viviennef said:


> It was Stacey! I can't believe it was her, I thought it would be Ryan or Roxy. Did anyone notice Jack mess up his lines at the start?


yea!


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

what an amazing episode - doing all that LIVE, I was impressed!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah i laughed at Jack fluffing his lines!! Roxy was really good i thought.

But as for stacey.............well!   

RIP Bradders!


----------



## Baxy (Mar 19, 2005)

Thought it was brilliant, and did laugh at Jack too!!


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Just watche dit as had sky+ it and OMG cant believe it was Stacey    
did anyone else cry at Bradley i always thought he was such a sweet character


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

at Stacey!! I never even thought!!

Poor Bradley though, i did shed a few


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

seeing Dot and Ian watching those clips brought back some memories too


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Just watched the Aftermath programme on BBC3. I'm impressed that the cast really didn't know   How have they filmed the next episodes then which they film weeks in advance?  

Poor Bradley. Charlie was really emotional on the after programme. Was disappointed that they didn't interview Lacey, as they interveiwed everyone else on their reactions. They said something about her having lost her voice but do you think it was because she has just found out this evening that she may be written out?   Maybe she's upset.  

Fab episode, I didn't notice Jack fluff his lines, I noticed Dot did a bit.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Jasey said:


> Poor Bradley. Charlie was really emotional on the after programme. Was disappointed that they didn't interview Lacey, as they interveiwed everyone else on their reactions. They said something about her having lost her voice but do you think it was because she has just found out this evening that she may be written out?  Maybe she's upset.


It was in the papers this morning (before she would've known about it being her) that she was REALLY poorly during the rehearsals yesterday and had to be sent home with a virus. The producers were really worried about it and now I can see why!  She sounded really hoarse and squeaky during the show, bless her. I think she did well to carry on and hang around in the cold!


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Did anyone else notice Ronnie 'shoplifting' from the shop!! She was so busy arguing with Roxy about if she killed Archie or not she walked out without paying!!


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

M2M said:


> Jasey said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Bradley. Charlie was really emotional on the after programme. Was disappointed that they didn't interview Lacey, as they interveiwed everyone else on their reactions. They said something about her having lost her voice but do you think it was because she has just found out this evening that she may be written out?  Maybe she's upset.
> ...


Ohhhh, poor thing.  She did well then, I thought she did a superb live performance.

I didn't notice Ronnie shoplifting.  They picked it up on the BBC3 show though.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I don't think they arer writing her out though? Bradley takes the rap for the murder as he's not there to deny it. I reckon Max will cover for her & she will get away with it.


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

I wonder if she'll end up back with Max eventually.


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

I can't believe it was Stacey.... From the beginning of the show I thought Jack


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

TBH I was a bit disappointed with the outcome - all very neat & no-one goes to jail. Would have been much more interesting/exciting for Peggy to have done it. Dunno just never thought of Stacey as devious enough to try & frame Janine


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

Me too PW! Do you think it will just be presumed that Bradley did it now?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Yeah I think they will write it off as being Bradley & that will be the end of the murder investigation. Just too tidy for my liking & you know how much I love a drama


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

In an interview afterwards, the woman who plays DCI Marsden was asked if they continue to chase a murderer and she said something like, there is no need, as it kind of comes to us and that's all I can say.   Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't think Stacey framed Janine, I think it was Jack as he really thought it was Bradley.


I think they did great being live & I loved the fact that Dot & Ian the only original cast members left got together to look at old times  

Ian, Phil & Stacey's mum were brilliant for live acting. Did you see Max stick his fingers down his throat


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hahaha, yep i saw max stick his fingers down his throat to!!!! didnt think there was any need for that. 

bradly was practically crying in the bbc3 show, poor thing. was very well done if you ask me, everyone did well! Well done eastenders!!!!


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

professor waffle said:


> TBH I was a bit disappointed with the outcome - all very neat & no-one goes to jail.


good storyline to resurrect if lacey turner ever wants to leave though...


----------

